# cost of grazing per acre in cheshire



## katie4claire (29 July 2008)

Hi 

we are relatively new to pony ownership and we are looking for advice re the "going rate" - if there is such a thing - for grazing land. we are looking to buy but seem to being quoted some outrageous £'s per acre. we are based in cheshire.
any advice / guidance will be most welcome. <font color="green">  </font>


----------



## Nailed (29 July 2008)

cheshire.. your talking £3000 £3500 minimum per acre i would say.. come down stoke.. much cheeper. LOL

Where abouts in cheshire?


----------



## katie4claire (29 July 2008)

thanks for  quick reply - quite near stoke sandbach!


----------



## Nailed (29 July 2008)

oh come to stoke! land round there is like gold dust.. youd be better renting or livery to be honest

Lou x


----------



## nuffield (29 July 2008)

the average price for good land eg potential arable is £12,250 per hectare, and around £10,500 per hectare for grass land. if you are outside a city it will be higher as its in short supply there. i Cheshire about £6,000 to£8,000 is about right, more if its next to your house.


----------



## Butterbean (29 July 2008)

There is an equestrian plot for sale near us (Wirral)  *1.5 * acres of paddock with a hut and two stables .... guess how much ...  *£95,000*  !!!!


----------



## katie4claire (30 July 2008)

OMG !!!

Better get saving


----------



## Brandy29 (30 July 2008)

8-10k where we are I'm afraid (chester)


----------



## PeterNatt (30 July 2008)

At the moment land prices are very high and I would suggest that a block of land with planning permission for equestrian use of say 5 acres would sell in excess of £15,000 per acre.

It is essential that the land has equestrian use and not just agricultural use as otherwise you will need to get planning permssion for change of use which you may not always get.


----------

